# agetty tcgetattr input output error

## Cr0t

```
Mar 30 14:41:44 hummingbird agetty[17465]: ttyS0: tcgetattr: Input/output error

Mar 30 14:41:54 hummingbird init: Id "s0" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes
```

I have been getting those errors messages and at the same time...

```
df: `/usr/portage/distfiles': Input/output error

df: `/mnt/backup': Input/output error
```

Any ideas?

----------

## Cr0t

```
df: `/usr/portage/distfiles': Input/output error

df: `/mnt/backup': Input/output error
```

that doesn't actually make a diffrence.... still getting that error. Any ideas?

----------

## Gentelman

I have a problem setting mgetty with hylafax answering data calls. ... error 05/

18 12:14:38 yS4 tcgetattr failed: Input/output error 05/18 ...

----------

## Cr0t

I figured it out do a `setserial` against that port and you will see it doesn't have any resources

----------

## Cr0t

argh... it's back and i can't figure it out.

```
Oct 30 20:13:46 hummingbird agetty[22349]: ttyS0: tcgetattr: Input/output error
```

----------

